# Buying a clean-up crew



## AndyGB4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So my tank has cycled, water parameters are all good.
It's time to buy my clean up crew! After some research I still have a lot of questions.

First of all, my tank is 40g, and I have about 40lbs of live rock. There's already a tiny blue-legged hermit and some sort of snail (maybe astrea) in my tank that hitchhiked over on the live rock.

After a lot of reading, I've noticed huge numbers of critters in peoples clean-up crews. At this early stage in my tank (i have no fish yet), do I really need these big numbers? wouldnt most of them die off for not having enough food?

So what do you guys suggest? I'd like some Nassarius snails to sift through my sand, and then after that, I dont have many preferences. What seems like a good combination for my tank?

Also, if possible, just because it looks cool, I'd like to add 1 (or 2-3) shrimps to my tank as well. Not a necessity though. What are your thoughts on shrimps and what kind would be a good idea. (by the way I have no corals in my tank)

Any advice is great, as I'll be buying my clean up crew tomorrow.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Bumble Bee Snails
Nass Snails
Trubo Snails
Only need bout 5-10 of each one, but only need bout 5 Turbos. 
Look at it that way, bout only 20-30 small snails. 5 Turbos
Peppermint Shrimp
Fire Shrimp
Now, once youve added these critters you must watch your Calcium levels, and keep them above 380. Snails need them for their shells, Shrimp and hermits need it for molting.


----------



## AndyGB4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Reefing! picked up a bunch of those! 

Thos Nassarius Snails are so cool! They really are like mini submarines for the sand haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

